# Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 45x45x45



## BCC (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been looking at this as a first vivarium as advertised on Rocket Reptile.

Are they good anyone else have one etc

Thanks


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

i have one, was going to use it for dart frogs then i got some leaf insects and its perfect

they are a lovely tank


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Depends what you want to put in it - if it's snake then you'd be better of with a small wooden viv or plastic tub.


----------



## BCC (Dec 19, 2006)

No i want to keep lizards so that wont be a problem i hope.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Better for lizards that like to climb than ground based. I used one with my desert agamas but they needed bigger. They are a nice viv, I'm thinking of getting some Cuban Anoles for it.


----------



## BCC (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback.

I am thinking of smaller lizards that prefer to climb cant decide which yet.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

i think 2 -3 bibron gecko's would be good in one


----------



## gethingriffith (Aug 6, 2012)

Could you put one of these chameleons in it? Sorry i'm new to the reptile keeping buisness and i don't want to start making mistakes 

I thought i'd just put the picture up as im not sure what species of chameleon it is.
Geth


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Being new my self, don't start with a chameleon. they require high level of care and attention !!!! But if you do your research I recommend them. I have a panther chameleon and she is lovely. She is currently in a exo terra as she is a baby but you will need a mesh viv for a chameleon, or what I am building is a viv with ventialtion and a computer fan.


The picture is off Yemen Chameleons.

Hope this helps


----------



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Exo terras are awesome. Well worth the money.
I am a beginner to keeping reptiles and I have a crested gecko and there care is super easy, a great beginner reptile. They are aboreal (spelling?) so they are always climbing up high.

If you get an exo terra I suggest you get the 45x45x60 rather than the 45x45x45. I have one of each and I prefer the 60 high. Especially for aboreal lizards.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

You're better off picking the animal you want to keep, then deciding what viv to get. Exo terra's have there place in the trade and what they do they do very well (I keep a pair of Maddie gold dust day geckos in one and they've never been happier  ) but you should always take into consideration what rep you want first. 

There are a number of species that will do well in a 45x45x60 but with the 45 cube you will be a little limited.

Dave


----------

